# Cycle tribulus?



## The_Yellow_Boy (Jun 20, 2006)

Should I cycle tribulus?
Is there any side effects if I use it for long term (1250 mg daily)?

What is the best method to cycle tribulus?
5 days on and 2 days off continuously?
Or 8 weeks on and 4 weeks off?
or 4 weeks on and 2 weeks off?

Any idea would be appreciated


----------



## NO2 (Jun 28, 2006)

how old are you?


----------



## JasnoE (Jun 28, 2006)

I was wondering the same thing, I bought the NOW sports one and i read up on it and it said you dont ever have to cycle it, is that true and if not what should the cycle be?


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 28, 2006)

Like NO2 said, how old?


----------



## Gordo (Jun 29, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1376768&postcount=1


> I am 22 years old. I have been weight training for 2 years. I am 150 lbs with 9% of body fat.


At 22 I'd say you are wasting your money, probably. Have your test levels measured to be sure, but I'm guessing you really don't need trib. Put your money towards creatine, whey and food.

Trib is better for sexual health rather than muscle building benefits, at least, that's my opinion.


----------



## NO2 (Jun 30, 2006)

yes i agree


----------

